# Test results: please analyze



## bm303 (Jun 5, 2010)

I made a thread a few weeks ago which can be found here: 
http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=1336

I got my lab results back and here they are. I have a ton of other lab work and if you need anything else please let me know and I will post it. Thanks

EDIT: I didn't realized RT3 was pending...I'll post that as soon as I get it. Quest diagnostics is so slow!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bm303 said:


> I made a thread a few weeks ago which can be found here:
> http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=1336
> 
> I got my lab results back and here they are. I have a ton of other lab work and if you need anything else please let me know and I will post it. Thanks
> ...


I am sure you already know that your Free T3 is below mid-range (371) so it will be interesting to see the rT3 results.

With your Free T4 over the top, it does not seem that you are converting but the jury is still out.


----------

